# Airbags maybe?



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

I finally got the mount installed on my brand new 2014 Ram 2500 CCSB with the 6.7 Cummins motor. I love the truck it runs strong and smooth, but man I am not used to the front end drop with my plow on it. In V mode it scrapes the ground which I am sure I could adjust the chain, but would rather fix the problem then work around it. I know that my plow is a little heavy for the front and will have plenty of ballast in the bed which I did not have when I hooked up to test today for the first time. What is everyone running to help with the front end sag with all that metal up front? I was leaning towards some Firestone airbags which helped my Ford before. The drop is much more pronounced on the Ram!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Timbrens in the front help mine out. You need to have the ballast in the truck you plan to use, then adjust your plow if needed


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Put the balast in before you make any changes.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Counterweight the truck and assure the wings are adjusted to contact the ground though their complete range of travel before you change anything.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

What do you guys use for ballast? I was thinking about sand bags anything easier? I always just used a good scoop or two of snow from a skidsteer but that ends up being a pita to empty when it freezes.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I use 70 pound sandbags. A 2x6 in the back holds them right in place.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

I run a 8" boss super duty straight blade on my 2010 megacab short bed cummins. I run 800lbs ballast and have no issues. I run timbrens in the rear since I tow a heavy camper too. Timbrens in the front may help you out with that heavy of a plow. I have a leveling kit on the front of my truck so it doesn't sag much.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Going to take your advise and add something heavy. Then look into beefed up springs I didn't buy a truck for ride quality I got it to work.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I run sand bags from Home Depot. Easy in and out, plus sand if I get stuck. Look at your front springs and read the paper tags. They have a part number. I changed mine out for dodge springs that end in 988. They are the heaviest dodge makes. They hold my 9.2 VXT nicely, and don't ride too bad. I'm not sure they will fit your year but it's worth looking into. Use your spring number, changing the last 3 digits to 988 and see what happens. They are much less expensive than aftermarket.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know why you have so much front end drop. Mind drops roughly one inch when I lift the plow. And my plow weighs a thousand pounds. I've got timbrens, but those are really just a bump stop, they don't alter sag in the front end.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

The timbrens are a large bump stop so when lots of weight sit on the axle, it stops the rest of the spring travel. I need to check the springs for what number they are, but it is plow prepped with the 10000GVW door tag so I was under the understanding that was the highest in the 2500. Good ideas thanks!


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Snowplow prep gives heavier springs but which ones depends on truck configuration. I have never seen 988 springs on a stock truck, but they are an over the counter item. As the last 3 numbers on the spring go up so does the wt rating.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

jhenderson9196;1812757 said:


> Snowplow prep gives heavier springs but which ones depends on truck configuration. I have never seen 988 springs on a stock truck, but they are an over the counter item. As the last 3 numbers on the spring go up so does the wt rating.


You were right they are not the 988 spring. Do you mind if I ask about what you paid for the upgraded springs?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

CornerStoneProp;1812612 said:


> What do you guys use for ballast? I was thinking about sand bags anything easier? I always just used a good scoop or two of snow from a skidsteer but that ends up being a pita to empty when it freezes.


If you're doing what you're claiming to do, by putting a scoop or two of sand in the back, you've got weight, BUT NOT ballast. Ballast has to be behind the rear axle. There is a big difference.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

CornerStoneProp;1813107 said:


> You were right they are not the 988 spring. Do you mind if I ask about what you paid for the upgraded springs?


If my memory serves me, it was less than $300 for the pair.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Harleyjeff;1813134 said:


> If you're doing what you're claiming to do, by putting a scoop or two of sand in the back, you've got weight, BUT NOT ballast. Ballast has to be behind the rear axle. There is a big difference.


Sorry; right idea wrong terminology.
you put two scoops of sand in the bed you have Ballast. Ballast is material that is used to provide stability to a vehicle or structure. 

One scoop of sand BEHIND the rear axle is a counter weight and would be more effective then two scoops centered in the bed.

If you place the load as a counter weight you only need 600/800 lbs, you don't need to carry all the extra weight placing the load as ballast requires, it will help traction but it increases your fuel usage, and works the truck drive train and brakes harder.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

basher;1813162 said:


> Sorry; right idea wrong terminology.
> you put two scoops of sand in the bed you have Ballast. Ballast is material that is used to provide stability to a vehicle or structure.
> 
> One scoop of sand BEHIND the rear axle is a counter weight and would be more effective then two scoops centered in the bed.
> ...


Okay Basher, help me here. I respect everything you say, so I'm not going to argue with you, but I was under the impression that ballast IS counter-weight. Not true?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Harleyjeff;1813181 said:


> Okay Basher, help me here. I respect everything you say, so I'm not going to argue with you, but I was under the impression that ballast IS counter-weight. Not true?


true enough, however while a counter weight is always ballast, ballast is not always a counter weight.

i.e. a full toolbox would be ballast but unless it was placed behind the rear axles it is not a counter weight.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

basher;1813183 said:


> true enough, however while a counter weight is always ballast, ballast is not always a counter weight.
> 
> i.e. a full toolbox would be ballast but unless it was placed behind the rear axles it is not a counter weight.


Okay, thank you, because I was under the impression that ballast and counter weight were the same, and apparently that's not true.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Harleyjeff;1813185 said:


> Okay, thank you, because I was under the impression that ballast and counter weight were the same, and apparently that's not true.


I sometimes use my plow as a counter weight.

Making spreader runs when I'm overfilling a 2 yard hopper in the back of a pick up I'll carry a blade to counter the excess weight in the rear.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Counter wt: the farther behind the rear axle the less wt is required to counter act the wt of the plow located 6ft. in front of the front axle.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

I never used sand always snow because I am lazy and it melts itself lol but I understand the concept of counterweight. Back to the original question tho the 988 spring is not an option for my truck they have 20 part numbers for front spring and none are 988. Where can I find the heaviest spring rate for dodge the part number is not sequential. I am not worried about ride quality.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The only spring upgrades available for the front of the 2014 Dodge 2500/3500 are Skyjackers and they provide 2/2.5" of lift but don't really provide weight rating increases.

Your 2014 has a different A arm then the previous models so be sure whatever you buy fits the 2014. The 09-13 parts are not a suitable fit.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

So I ended up adding Timbrens to the truck tonight and hooked up to the plow. I did not actually measure a before but I am guessing a good 3 1/2" drop before and about 1/2" drop now. I did not notice a ride quality difference at all and this is without a counterweight. I am sure with proper weight in the back it will do just fine. We are looking at a 1 in 100 chance of a plowable event as my triggers are all 1". I look forward to trying out the new truck which I think is now properly equipped to handle some real work. Thanks for all the advice you all have been great!


----------



## Yates004 (Oct 5, 2014)

Daystar leveling kit and 6 - 28"L x 16"W x 6"D pieces of granite. I put 3 over the axle and 3 to the rear. When the plows off the 3 back ones come out. Works decent for my '12 Ram 2500 regular cab long bed.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Ignore this post oops....


----------

